# Game 81: Seattle Sonics (31-48) @ Los Angeles Lakers (40-40)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<embed src="http://d21c.com/dolphinsdream/midis/braveheart.mid" autostart="true" loop="true" width="2" height="0">







@









Sunday, April 15
6:30pm
Eternal's House


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

point blank, if we can't beat the sonics at home, who are w/o ray allen, with our play-off lives in the balance, than we don't deserve to play any longer.

BTW, this game is on Sunday, April 15, at staples center. April 5th was last Wednesday.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

:mob::rocket::starwars:
:basket:	:hockey:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> point blank, if we can't beat the sonics at home, who are w/o ray allen, with our play-off lives in the balance, than we don't deserve to play any longer.
> 
> BTW, this game is on Sunday, April 15, at staples center. April 5th was last Wednesday.


Sorry. My flux compassitor needs tinkering with.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sorry. My flux compassitor needs tinkering with.



Lol. it's all good, but the game is at Staples, not Key Arena.

do you go to college BH?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I am too scared to watch this game... and if I do I better make sure I'm home alone and chained to the couch so that I don't break **** in case.

Anyone else hear that music?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Man that music scared the crap out of me...

Lakers got this... my Cubs were on a 4 game losing streak (same as Lakers) and won today, so that's good a good sign for Lakers!

PS: Music annoys me so don't expect me to be posting here anymore.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

LOL that Titanic theme is such a nice touch BH.:clap2: 


Unfortunately, my girlfriend woke up and asked me "Why the hell are you listening to a Titanic instrumental?"

:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:

It's not the Titanic theme. It's the Braveheart theme.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im watching the A's game and this **** plays...WTF

GO Lakers?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought it was Titanic too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yo SoCal, how about a prediction?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It is the Sonic's back 2 back , if we cant win... Lakers by 15


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am going to have to shoot somebody if they don't win this game
...... probably Vladimir Radmanovic ........ His stupidity is Contagious!!! I'm still confident that he was raised in a nuclear power plant in Chernobyl.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't hear any music, I use Modzilla without any additional plugins.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

koberules24 said:


> I am going to have to shoot somebody if they don't win this game
> ...... probably Vladimir Radmanovic ........ His stupidity is Contagious!!! I'm still confident that he was raised in a nuclear power plant in Chernobyl.


If you want to shoot somebody it is Mitch. He is the root cause of all the problems.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hear the music...interesting. 

Lakers absolutely need to just destroy the Sonics tonight. If Chris Wilcox and Damien Wilkins go off on us tonight, I'm going to be royally pissed.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This game scares the hell out of me because you know Ridnour, Lewis and Wilcox will tear up this teams weak defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> This game scares the hell out of me because you know Ridnour, Lewis and Wilcox will tear up this teams weak defense.


Welcome to BBF! :cheers:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Theonee said:


> If you want to shoot somebody it is Mitch. He is the root cause of all the problems.


Oh, there's no doubt about that. Don't get me wrong Mitch is great at scouting cheap point guards (which was advantageous after we lost Derek Fisher) but he doesn't know when to cut the funding to his experiments (Smush Parker). Overall, the Shaq trade was a fair deal at a time of desperation for the team (because of Shaq's public distaste for playing for the Lakers) where there wasn't currently one to be had.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

If Cris can get laid anything is possible


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Unique said:


> If Cris can get laid anything is possible


:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique said:


> If Cris can get laid anything is possible


Agreed. We have a shot.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Anybody know a way I can watch the game? I don't live in LA..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Unique said:


> If Cris can get laid anything is possible


:lol: :clap2:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris got laid? Right on Bro!


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

nice..! farmar is starting. smush is off the bench


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

High five!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mattematikz said:


> nice..! farmar is starting. smush is off the bench


It took Phil this long to realize he needed to do this?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unique said:


> If Cris can get laid anything is possible


that was almost as funny as the time ellen degeneres came onto BH.:thand:

few too many :cheers:.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> that was almost as funny as the time ellen degeneres came onto BH.:thand:
> 
> few too many :cheers:.


Blahahaha... Weak.. I'm well into happy hour as well. Hell yes to Farmar starting tonight. Smush is in his last days as a Laker.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bye bye Smush!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Best decision Phil every made this season, Benching Smush, Gigity, gigity, gigity.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I see number 24 is playing with Vengeance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with a SICK pass to Kobe.

Lakers already up 12-4, and Kobe has 10 of those points. 

Oh...and look at Luke's hair...he shaved his head (not bald) but maybe Britney Spears inspired him?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Can someone screen cap the face of crying Smush. That I got to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers on a 12-0 run and we're winning 18-4 right now.

Kobe already has 15 points in the first quarter, as well as 5 rebounds.

In 6 minutes and 40 seconds of starting, Jordan Farmar is already playing better than Smush did all year starting.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

run them out of the building. we're not playing till wednesday, no need to save any energy.

:worthy: phil benching smush


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Defense at point guard is really crucial because everything runs through the point guard.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame should shoot the free throws better, Lakers rarely get a lot of FTs, don't waste it when you get them.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a start for the Lakers. Glad to see Kwame back as well!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Failing to close out the quarter again.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does freaking Wilcocks play well against the Laker?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Failing to close out the quarter again.


No we're not.

Kobe - 17
Seattle - 11


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I love the fact that Phil has benched Smush for most of theses last 2 games and it has resulted in some of the best defense this team has played in months.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> No we're not.
> 
> Kobe - 17
> Seattle - 11


I was hoping they hold them to 4, for being the pain in the *** to the Laker.:biggrin:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nice, smush is probably really really angry for not starting. he deserves it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush hasn't even played one minute yet...and we're winning big. 

It should be 31-15 right now as that was a goal tending, but the refs ruled it a block.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It sure does feel great seeing the Lakers up by 16...feels like it's been forever.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> It sure does feel great seeing the Lakers up by 16...feels like it's been forever.


Happened two games ago. =P


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i can see why you guys hate smush, but i still like radmanovic


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush can't even hit one out of two free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Happened two games ago. =P


That's true...but I didn't watch the Lakers/Clippers game so for me, it's been a long time. 

Lakers bench is playing great for us right now (19 points). We're up 17 right now, 46-27.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i can see why you guys hate smush, but i still like radmanovic


I like Radmanovic as well.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Laker went to the bench completely.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he messed up by snowboarding... but the NBA season is in session when winter is around. it was a breach of contract and he definitely messed up, but i can understand.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush just missed a wide open layup...it just pisses me off so much, even if we are winning by 17.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil should know that the game is not over until it is over. Why doesn't he wait until the forth quarter to bench his starters. That ****face.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And take Smush out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Phil should know that the game is not over until it is over. Why doesn't he wait until the forth quarter to bench his starters. That ****face.


Dude we're up 18...why so upset?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Dude we're up 18...why so upset?


Any lead is not safe, remember one of the earlier Houston game, the Clippers game, and few other which I can't remember. But Lakers let double digit lead slip away easily.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, but those teams are also a lot better than the Seattle team we're playing, who are without Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour, and Earl Watson. 

Lakers will win this game; don't worry. 

Playoffs...here we come!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, Chris Wilcox apparently loves playing against the Lakers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Just like that the lead is down to 10.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why is **** is Smush still in the game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lead down to 9 at half, now you see why I am upset. I don't want to see Smush play for the rest of the season starting right now.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm sorry, but its time to get Smush off the floor.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Alright Alright. Lets win?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

blazer fan here...watching simply in hopes of laker loss, no offense. 

damn, within 6 now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If we loose it is Phils fault, that guy hates Kobe, so he doesn't want Kobe to make the playoffs. I mean who in their right might will bench all their starters during the second quarter of the game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lead down to 2 just like that.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow.. I can't believe what I'm seeing from the Lakers right now..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I seriously can't stand when Kobe gets pissed after thinking he didn't get a call, and so he doesn't run back on defense.

If you're going to complain to the refs, wait until you get back on defense and try to stop the other team from scoring, and then talk to them during a timeout or something. 

He does it all the time...and he's got a lot of technical fouls because of it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers missed 8 free throws so far. Make the damn free throws. Lakers attempts 8 more free throws than the Sonics but make only one more than them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Wow.. I can't believe what I'm seeing from the Lakers right now..


Have no fear. We are NOT going to lose this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

See? Now we're right back up by 7.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe with back to back threes!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Kobe is smoking hot right now.

That technical I think lit a fire under him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Mike Wilks averages 2.8 per game, but tonight he has 11 on 5-8 shooting so far. Lakers guard, guard your man.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

We are not getting any stops on the defensive end.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone guard Rsahard Lewis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Wow... Kobe is smoking hot right now.
> 
> That technical I think lit a fire under him.


Pissing Kobe off = good for the Lakers...but he still needs to come back down the court and play defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

No one in th Lakers Uniform can hit any shots, even free throws, except Kobe, and to top that they can't play defense either.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke, if your shot is not going in , stop shooting and if you want to drive to the basket.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It is 1 on 5 basketball. It would be better if the other Lakers atleast played defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame is 1-5 from the free throws, that is just embarrassing , for a NBA player, atleast make half of them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has 40 points...no surprise. But he's doing it right now on 15/19 shooting. Awesome!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe has 40 points...no surprise. But he's doing it right now on 15/19 shooting. Awesome!


Not only that, he is leading the team in rebounding, shame on you Lamar and Kwame. Shame on you two.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

MVP putting on show!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does Phil love Smush soo much, put Sasha, atleast Sasha tries hard on the defenseive end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we don't start hitting free throws in the playoffs, we could very well be screwed. We're 11/21 right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get Smush the **** outta here.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Get the **** out Smush.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil, you SOB get Smush out of there.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yup, Phil puts Evan, Cook and Parker in the game for the crucial quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kareem!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seattle is 16-17 and Lakers 12-22 from the free throw line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Where's Sasha or Farmar?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I can never understand Phils love affair with Evans and Smush.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Do we wanna win or what ?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

M. Wilks is 8-11 with 17 points, that is a guy who averages 2.8 per game. Good job Smush.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So...can someone elaborate on how we just blew a 19-point lead at home to the Seattle Supersonics who are without Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour, and Earl Watson?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> So...can someone elaborate on how we just blew a 19-point lead at home to the Seattle Supersonics who are without Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour, and Earl Watson?


Well it all started with Phil benching all the starter during second quarter. If I was Phil I wouldn't pull out all the starters until the fourth quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Do we wanna win or what ?


They'll win...they just want to try and give all Laker fans heart attacks before doing so...they're just ****ing with our minds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I pretty much love Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I can't ****ing believe this. Smush is still in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush leaves...Farmar is in.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe :worship:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Smush leaves...Farmar is in.


Finally I can breathe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After all I've seen from Kobe, he continues to amaze me.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

50 pts! 50 pts!! 50 pts!!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yup, it is 1-5 game today.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah, Kobe is out of gas. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So how was that NOT a flagrant?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Haha somehow i dont think 17/23 is as impressive as 15/19


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 12...

I can't wait for the playoffs!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

See, as soon as Smush is out, the Lakers are much better.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Thats my new favorite ronnie dance...

I dont know if I should be excited or not, we are 2 something away from the playoffs. Do I really want to see these guys in the playoffs?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I really hope this is the start of a hot streak for Kobe. We might be able to win two games or so in the first round.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would seriously be in favor of having Smush stay home for the playoffs. BTW, this thread is jumpin'.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Kobe...get 50.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't feel much excitement this year. not really looking forward to the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fifty!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

There is the 50, you are asking for basel.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let the chants begin!

Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!

:worship:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you Kobe, you never let Seattle go on a huge run.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Don't let them score 100.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think the suns will win in 5 

who knows though, maybe the guys will play like they did earlier in the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No matter how bad we've been playing these last few weeks...the playoffs are completely different.

GET EXCITED LAKERS FANS!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> No matter how bad we've been playing these last few weeks...the playoffs are completely different.
> 
> GET EXCITED LAKERS FANS!


Damn right. Fresh start.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i don't feel much excitement this year. not really looking forward to the playoffs.


excitement or not it is our job to make playoff otherwise it would be a hell of offseason


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow... Someone besides Kobe made 2 FTs in a row!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i remember last year going into the playoffs.. i told myself and everyone that we had a pretty good chance of upsetting the suns. but this year, we're playing worse and the suns have amare back.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wow... Someone besides Kobe made 2 FTs in a row!


:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers have a chance, but don't ever let Smush step his CANCERIC foot on the floor again.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

let's just keep hoping that nash gets injured and maybe there'll be a miracle and we'll win the series haha


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We still have a chance on playing the Mavs guys. =P


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Playoffs are a completely different atmosphere...Kobe's been there before, and he knows what needs to be done...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> We still have a chance on playing the Mavs guys. =P


Bring 'em on!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Without Smush playing majority minutes Lakers have held opponents under 100 two games in a row.
Although Mike Wilks had a career high 22 point.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd prefer the mavs over the suns..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only 4 turnovers tonight...that's great to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Lakers' first playoff game better be on Sunday...if it's on Saturday, I'd be so pissed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow 4 turnovers in a game? pretty good. probably attributed to the sonic's horrible defense though.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

> ackson, asked about F Luke Walton's freshly close-cropped haircut, quipped that Walton was in a look-a-like contest: "He wants to look like Brittany Spears." ... Jackson was pleased to see Sacramento beat the Clippers in an afternoon game at Staples Center, which improved the Lakers' playoff picture, saying, "Now we're probably going to get Dallas or Phoenix in the playoffs."


espn


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Eternal said:


> We still have a chance on playing the Mavs guys. =P


for real. and I wouldn't count on the warriors losing the way they're playing, we better take care of business on wednesday.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Now, we made the playoffs I don't care, we got to beat the best.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dallas or phoenix.. it doesn't really matter. actually, i think dallas is better. if we beat them (long shot), then we'd have to face utah or houston in the 2nd round.

if we beat phoenix, we'll have to see the spurs in round 2 and mavs in round 3.

plus i think we play well against the mavs (ok, not so much this season though...)


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i would as well if we get but we are in the playoffs now, after the way we started this year i thought we would breeze in, not let it come down to the 2nd last game of the season against another one of my teams and in our home finale also but kobe was magneificent tonight as he has been throught the season


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

there goes our 0.00001% chance to get greg oden...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

playoffs baby. bring it!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I just pray the Lakers can win a couple games in the playoffs. 

On the other hand though... if they get swept, it's almost certain the Lakers will be making some off-season moves (significant ones that is).


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> I just pray the Lakers can win a couple games in the playoffs.
> 
> On the other hand though... if they get swept, it's almost certain the Lakers will be making some off-season moves (significant ones that is).


I wouldnt be surprised if Kobe got traded to the Chicago Bulls...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if Kobe got traded to the Chicago Bulls...


Well I'd be able to watch more of Kobe then. Live that is. =P


----------

